# Warp 11" with Helwig Brush Kit!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay installed in both motors, the beef is in!

I am looking for recommendations on the external cable connections, using 1AWG to each holder that matches with my 3/0 going in. I have the crimp lugs for the external 1/2" hole L brackets that will extrude outside the bell housing. This type of set-up if custom made by Tom Brunka at Helwig Carbon, the holders are very thick and silver coated. I plan on connecting on outside (even lengths) and adding some type of insulation over the 1 AWG cable, any ideas?


----------



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Okay installed in both motors, the beef is in!
> 
> I am looking for recommendations on the external cable connections, using 1AWG to each holder that matches with my 3/0 going in. I have the crimp lugs for the external 1/2" hole L brackets that will extrude outside the bell housing. This type of set-up if custom made by Tom Brunka at Helwig Carbon, the holders are very thick and silver coated. I plan on connecting on outside (even lengths) and adding some type of insulation over the 1 AWG cable, any ideas?


Heat Shrink tubing. You can get thick wall tubing with hot melt glue inside. The stuff shrinks a remarkable amount and is extremely tough and the hot glue pretty much makes it weatherproof.

I bought some from:

http://evolveelectrics.com/Heat%20Shrink.html

I haven't looked for another source. The large stuff would fit your 3/0 and the small would fit the motor connections if I understand you correctly. I used a heat gun I have for shrinking model aircraft coverings. It looks like a hair dryer but puts out air at temps near 450 degrees F.


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> O...I plan on connecting on outside (even lengths) and adding some type of insulation over the 1 AWG cable, any ideas?


Yes. There is sleeving made specifically for this. You can get it from McMaster-Carr:

http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-cable-sleeving/=im53vm

Nomex is typically used, but fiberglass, ceramic mesh, silica mesh, PTFE or kevlar can be used. I'd buy some of several types to see which works best since it isn't that expensive, all things considered.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome, thanks Jeff. Wasn't going to install the brush kit because the motors were in and they were not ready yet. Lucky things happened they way they did, an extra week gave me time to get it done. After removing the stock holders and brushes, I would have never made it through the first race. When Warfield rebuilt my motors over the winter they never installed the Helwig brushes like all Netgain's come with. Tom said the brushes they installed were rated for only 75V. The 49's should seat much better! 



Tesseract said:


> Yes. There is sleeving made specifically for this. You can get it from McMaster-Carr:
> 
> http://www.mcmaster.com/#standard-cable-sleeving/=im53vm
> 
> Nomex is typically used, but fiberglass, ceramic mesh, silica mesh, PTFE or kevlar can be used. I'd buy some of several types to see which works best since it isn't that expensive, all things considered.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I spoke with a company (in Cali) that built a car with 11" Netgain motors (non HV) that is using Helwig brushes. The owner (very nice guy) which I will stay nameless has told me they have run a stock 11" with 49 brushes to 260V with no problem. I am not sure if they have the stock holders or some type of custom like mine? Forgot to ask. They tried the 11" HV motor and wasn't satisfied, said it ran warm under racing conditions, and did not have the torque as the basic 11".

If I can run my motors to anything above 190V (last years max) then WATCH OUT! This Camaro will fly. 

By the way, they are using a Shiva controller!


----------



## Batterypoweredtoad (Feb 5, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I spoke with a company (in Cali) that built a car with 11" Netgain motors (non HV) that is using Helwig brushes. The owner (very nice guy) which I will stay nameless has told me they have run a stock 11" with 49 brushes to 260V with no problem. I am not sure if they have the stock holders or some type of custom like mine? Forgot to ask. They tried the 11" HV motor and wasn't satisfied, said it ran warm under racing conditions, and did not have the torque as the basic 11".
> 
> If I can run my motors to anything above 190V (last years max) then WATCH OUT! This Camaro will fly.
> 
> By the way, they are using a Shiva controller!


Are they running 260V to the motors or a 260v pack?


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Batterypoweredtoad said:


> Are they running 260V to the motors or a 260v pack?


260V Motor Amps!


----------



## rwaudio (May 22, 2008)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> 260V Motor Amps!


That clears it right up!


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------

